# Dock ?



## Christophe31 (16 Décembre 2012)

Impossible de mettre des indicateurs à mon Dock...Je suis sous ML j'avais mis la transparence à mon dock avec Transdock, je suis repassé avec un dock "standard" via ce même logiciel puis je l'ai customisé avec CandyBar et impossible d'afficher les indicateurs, une idée ?


----------



## coralande (16 Décembre 2012)

Bjr,peut etre verifier dans préférence systeme que "afficher les indicateurs lumineux " est bien coché ?


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Décembre 2012)

Purée et ben....:rose:

Merci bcp j'avais pas vu que ça existait ça !


----------



## Scalounet (16 Décembre 2012)

T'es sûr que ça va ?


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Décembre 2012)

Alors là....:rose:

Je savais pas que cette option existait.....au fait ça fait longtemps ou c'est juste depuis ML ?


----------



## Scalounet (18 Décembre 2012)

heuuuu, voyons Christophe, ça, ça n'est pas vraiment nouveau nouveau, tu pouvais passer aussi directement par la barre de séparation du dock et faire "Préférences du dock" 

Aller, tu es pardonné, on sait ce que c'est, la fatigue, le temps, l'approche des fêtes etc....


----------



## wath68 (18 Décembre 2012)

:rose: Ça fait tellement longtemps que je n'ai pas fais un tour dans les préférences du Dock que j'ignorais aussi l'existence de cette option.


----------



## Scalounet (18 Décembre 2012)

wath68 a dit:


> :rose: Ça fait tellement longtemps que je n'ai pas fais un tour dans les préférences du Dock que j'ignorais aussi l'existence de cette option.



Non non, je ne dirais rien !! 

Même sous la menace !


----------

